# In a 1.25" cpvc jam in a high-rise



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A friend of mine just called me with a picle. He manages another plumbing company in town and one of his on call techs has a tough emergency call.

His boy is at a highrise hotel in Lakeland Florida with a burst cpvc line. It's a 1.25" line coming off of a boiler on the ground floor. The boilers were cranked up to 180F and they have booster pumps. The pipe ballooned up and burst. They don't have any 1.25" cpvc fittings and all the supply houses are now closed. They said it's not a critical line and it can just be capped off for tonight, they just can't figure out how to pull that off with no fittings.

I offer up 2 solutions:

1. Get a piece of 1" cpvc pipe about 1' long and glue a cap on the end. Sand the outside of the pipe and the inside of the 1.25" pipe to be tempt-off. Glue your 1" into your 1.25" with a very deep weld. Several inches if possible to get as much surface area as you can. Get 4 hose clamps. Cut the worm drive off of 1 to make a band strap. Place the strap over the end of the 1" cap sticking out of the 1.25" line. Clamp the strap using 3 hose clamps over the 1.25" pipe to make a thrust block.

2. Heat up the 1.25" pipe with a torch or heat gun and clamp it flat while applying glue to the inside. Let it cool down. Air lock that section of the system and pull a vacuum using the boilers draining down and put some glue on the end of the clamp to seal any remaining voids in the "flange" area. Let that setup and put a bucket under it. 

Tell the maintenance guy to sit there in front of it all night until you get back with 1.25" fittings and pipe in the AM :laughing:.

Any other ideas?

Of yeah I sent him a pic message with an example.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Protech or Mcgyver?? I like it:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Isn't it the same O.D as copper?......Just use a dressler coupling and short piece with a cap......brace that mofo good so it wont blow off......Its temp till tom. anyway right?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Handy Manny strikes again.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, just a temp till the AM when they can get the fittings.



TheMaster said:


> Isn't it the same O.D as copper?......Just use a dressler coupling and short piece with a cap......brace that mofo good so it wont blow off......Its temp till tom. anyway right?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i got 2 right now, and ill give them to ya free of charge


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Figures, and I went thru all dat fer nothin.:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> i got 2 right now, and ill give them to ya free of charge



BUild a spud gun out of 24" pipe, with a 1.5" barrel, and they may land in his backyard.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

better solution.... find out where the manager lives from the supply house and get him to open the store.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, don't they make Sharkbites that big yet? LOL :laughing:


----------

